# Domane or Emonda... what do you choose in my case?



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Me - I am a 6’1”, 150lb rider and have been riding for about 3-4 years. I ride about 4500-5000mi/year. Strengths are longer climbs. Weaknesses are long hard rides and pacelining. I have some shoulder and back issues but have worked through them relatively well. 

My rides - generally I ride 1-2 hrs most days with some 2-5 hr rides thrown in ever week or couple of weeks. Rides average 100ft/mi of climbing, most of which is 2-7 minute fairly steep climbs. I chase local kom’s and pr’s on these kinds of climbs for fun. Road conditions are generally poor back roads with pot holes, cracks, etc. 

Plans - I plan to ride more fast group rides and continue chasing koms for fun. I have a cx/gravel bike and mtb’s but my only roadie now is a 1998 Klein that is 2 sizes too big. I generally favor a slightly agressive position but nothing crazy. 

I have ninja status with trek so I am choosing between a domane and an emonda.... so what do you pick?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Two important questions for the survey:



How old are you? 
How smooth are the roads where you live? 
 
If you're young (20's) and/or live in the south where the roads are relatively smooth because they don't have to endure the freeze/thaw cycles of the north, the Emonda might be the best choice as you don't have a high need for comfort.

However, if you're a little older (late 30's or older) and/or the roads by you suck (like in the northern USA), the Domane might be the best choice as your body will thank you.

I bought a Domane a few years back because my 40-something-year-old body started getting tired of the abuse it was taking on rough Wisconsin roads. While the Domane isn't exactly like riding on a pillow, it's considerably less harsh than previous bikes I own. It's stiff where it needs to be (in the bottom-bracket area), still quite light weight, AND *comfortable*, which makes the ideal bike for me.

Heck, the Domane Disc could act as both your road and CX bike... just get second wheelset with off-road tires for CX riding.

How do you get "ninja status" with Trek? I have a whole heard of Treks in my basement and they've never bestowed that honor on me


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input!

Ninja status comes with working at a trek shop and doing a large number of courses with them. 

I am 35

Roads are crap (southern pa)

I already have a cx bike to race cx and gravel. Gearing and weight are not condusive to hard group rides or climbing.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

For harsh roads I’d go for the Domane. But if you could stretch it go for a Madone. ISO decoupler and aero. All the bike you could ever need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn’t look at the madone because, after working in a shop, I have no desire to service those. They are a bear to work on. I will happily service for customers but not my own bike.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

khardrunner14 said:


> I didn’t look at the madone because, after working in a shop, I have no desire to service those. They are a bear to work on. I will happily service for customers but not my own bike.


That’s fair enough but they are great to ride. I’ve had one for 18 months and bar changing the bottom bracket bearings it has needed no other maintenance. 

I’m sure you ridden one if you’re working in a Trek store but if not take one out for a long spin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You work in a Trek shop but you're asking for advice here? I work in a Trek owned shop and I know exactly what my next road bike will be. 

The Madone isn't that hard to work on, especially if you're disc brake/Di2 or of course etap.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> You work in a Trek shop but you're asking for advice here? I work in a Trek owned shop and I know exactly what my next road bike will be.
> 
> The Madone isn't that hard to work on, especially if you're disc brake/Di2 or of course etap.


Sorry let me clarify...

I am a part time part timer in a small shop that does not carry a lot of the higher end models, especially not in my size. I do not and will not have a chance to ride prior to purchasing. 

Also, I will not be spending enough for di2 disc models.

My experience has been cable routing is tough, especially with one piece bar/stem combos and the hidden direct mount brakes. I just prefer simple for my own bikes. I am not racing crits or any real road races. Just hitting some climbs hard and the occasional fast group ride. 

Thanks for encouraging me to look at a madone, they are pretty bikes. However I don’t think at this point they are what I am looking for.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

khardrunner14 said:


> Sorry let me clarify...
> 
> I am a part time part timer in a small shop that does not carry a lot of the higher end models, especially not in my size. I do not and will not have a chance to ride prior to purchasing.
> 
> ...


Ok, not being able to try the bikes makes things a little harder. The Emonda is a little harsher riding than the Domane. According to the numbers the Emonda be a little quicker steering but I don't think the Domane is 'slow'. You can obviously get a little lower bar position w/ the Emonda but you can set a Domane up fairly low w/ -17 stem if you flip it. You can run 28mm tires on either bike. Given the road conditions you described in your area I'd buy the Domane. A guy that worked in our shop had a Madone for a year, then wanted to get an Emonda cuz it was 'lighter'. He rode it for 2 weeks then went back to the Madone. Iso Speed is pretty cool.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input. It’s one thing to know what trek and the numbers say, but real world application really helps to clarify the capabilities of the bikes. Thanks for that as well!


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Hear me out for a second and let me know if this helps your situation.

Me:
-Almost 32
-217lbs
-6'1
-Strong legs and can keep up with the little guys 
-I'm a Clydesdale because of my diet and affliction for beer.
-Live in Central PA in valley (Appalachian on one side, Allegheny front on the other)

I have two go-to roadies, one a 2017 Tarmac Di2 and the other a 2013 Domane 5.2 cable everything. For me, personally, the Domane is my main ride. Although it doesn't get up and go as quickly as the Tarmac, it certainly can hang in a group of pure performance bicycles. It's comfortable, stiff where it needs to be, compliant, and smooth.

I've been tempted to take my HED Ardennes off of the Tarmac and put them on the Domane to see if that would help the "snappiness" of the Domane, but since I can still hang with the group during faster rides (avg. 18-19mph) being bone stock I haven't don it yet.

The Emonda and Domane both have their purposes, but the Domane is a very very capable bicycle. Trek is a very prominent brand among cyclist in my area so I know a bunch of folks that have Emondas and Domanes. I have yet to see an Emonda dust a Domane on a climb. From my experience, take it for what it's worth, not much, your question has an easy answer - Domane.

NOW, if I lived back in Oklahoma where I went to college, I would probably own an Emonda or Madone because with the wind you want to get as aero as possible for efficiency.

Either route you choose, both are great bikes!

*I do really like my Tarmac tho ;-P


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

TREKIN said:


> Hear me out for a second and let me know if this helps your situation.
> 
> Me:
> -Almost 32
> ...


Yep, helpful!


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been riding for decades. What I have noticed about my Domane is that it softens the ride on tarmac roads to the point that i sometimes stop to check to see if my rear tire is going flat. You just don''t feel the road buzz you normally get on those roads.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FWIW, I ride a Domane SL5 and previously rode a Fuji SL before that (basically Fuji’s Emonda/Climbing Bike). I would not trade my Domane for any level Emonda as of now, but I am 44, I ride a good bit of gravel and I face some serious climbing here in Colorado. The combination of those factors led me to the Domane but both are really good bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, this is timely.

https://pelotonmagazine.com/gear/trek-domane-slr-the-real-world-mountain-goat/


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

I certainly did not expect this to be so one sided, especially since climbing is my “thing”. Right now I can grab a domane sl6 or emonda sl6 for $250ish in price difference. Decisions...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Domane SLR


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Trek really hit the nail on the head with the Domane. Prior to buying mine in 2013 when they first released, I did a lot of research and I believed advertisements. As a marketing professional, I knew I was risking the chance of drinking the coolaid and getting a bike that was a hoax. The Domane lives up to its name. 
I’m sure the newer models are even more smooth and compliant. I have a friend with a new Domane that has the front decoupler on the headtube and he praises it. I think the headshock on the new Roubaix is a bit much (two friends have those) and can make for too much fleet while out of the saddle.
I have yet to hear a Domane owner say their bike sucks; I do hear a lot praise. My friends with Émondas have no complaints or praises over than they have a light bike. My Domane is a 58cm, bone stock, and with bottle cages and shimano pedals weighs 17.xxlbs so it’s no heavyweight either. 
I saw trek has 2018 Domane full cable bikes on sale for $2,999 right now. At that price you’re getting a lot bike for the money. If Christmas wasn’t around the corner I would buy one of them just to have haha.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Let's see. You say:

*Shoulder and back issues
*2-7 minute steep climbs
*Poor back roads with pot holes, cracks, etc.

That would point to the Domane.

Then you say:

*Favor a slightly aggressive position

That would point to the Emonda.

What is your riding position right now and do you have any shoulder or back pains with it?

This all being said, I really would not buy either of these without test riding both. How can you not have the chance to test ride? Don't rush it.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Let's see. You say:
> 
> *Shoulder and back issues
> *2-7 minute steep climbs
> ...


I wish I had a chance to test ride, but even at the shop he never has a higher end bikes in my size. Just not in the cards here. 

Not sure how to describe my riding position. Even on my cross bike I have a few inches drop from saddle to the bars. Partly because I have really long legs, I find it necessary. I looked at the geo and should be able to make either work without going nuts.


----------



## campyjoe (Aug 12, 2015)

For what it's worth, I test rode both bikes and ended up putting a deposit on the Domane. It is still a race bike and you can get fairly aggressive with your position. It doesn't handle quite as quickly as the Emonda, but I prefer the handling of the Domane. It isn't slow, but is predictable. I don't plan on racing criteriums again, so I don't need razor sharp steering. As for the weight of each bike, the Emonda is lighter, but not significantly so and with better wheels, you can knock off weight. You only weigh 150 lbs. anyway, so rider weight is the most significant part of the equation. The Domane, as has been stated, will be very comfortable on rough roads. On long rides, you will love it. Good luck.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm 45 and rode both of these two months ago. If I had to choose, I'd choose the Emonda. It fit my riding style and the ride differences weren't that different to me. There was some, but not much, but the Emonda felt better in the corners. Fitting on either wasn't an issue so it's just a matter of preference. I live in Southern California, so your experience could be different where you are.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Domane is on the way! Hope it gets here this week so I can get a ride this weekend!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

khardrunner14 said:


> Domane is on the way! Hope it gets here this week so I can get a ride this weekend!


Enjoy! I just took delivery of mine today.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Neither one.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have over 25,000 Domane miles, wouldn't consider trading for an Emonda - it does everything I want. Its plenty light and fast climbing, descending or on the flats and right at home on hundies or doubles.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

khardrunner14 said:


> Domane is on the way! Hope it gets here this week so I can get a ride this weekend!


Congrats! Ride the mess out of it!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> Neither one.


What is it w/ you? If you can't contribute don't post.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

khardrunner14 said:


> Domane is on the way! Hope it gets here this week so I can get a ride this weekend!


Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats! Be sure to post pictures or it didn't happen haha.


----------



## Icabod14 (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats. And don't be surprised the poll was one sided. I just sold an Emonda SL6 and I absolutely loved it, and I love climbing. I don't think the Domane can match it for that, as the Emonda was built for that purpose. However I still voted for the Domane in your poll given your profile and priorities.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

hi guys, a guy with same dilemma here. i read through the thread and was pretty much set on Domane. went to LBS to try and was surprised how heavy domane felt Vs Emonda. they were both about the same price range (~$2300), 2020 Domane SL4 with tiagra vs 2019 Emonda with ultegra group. the weight difference was almost 6 lbs, domane was almost 22lbs and emonda just a hair over 16lbs. we even weighted ultegra level domane and it was still 3lbs heavier and cost way way more. i am trying to stay in $2500 range and i am wandering if i am worrying about the weight too much. but this domane sl4 that is in my price range weighs almost as much as my mtb hardtail.
i am wandering if i would be better off with emonda. i live in colorado front range, i do a lot of climbing, also quite a bit of longer rides with elevation. while most of the roads are not that bad, i often end up riding pretty nasty roads. also, i do have a rival group that i could transfer to domane (with exception of brakes and levers) if i go that route to make it a bit lighter. any input appreciated


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

brankulo said:


> hi guys, a guy with same dilemma here. i read through the thread and was pretty much set on Domane. went to LBS to try and was surprised how heavy domane felt Vs Emonda. they were both about the same price range (~$2300), 2020 Domane SL4 with tiagra vs 2019 Emonda with ultegra group. the weight difference was almost 6 lbs, domane was almost 22lbs and emonda just a hair over 16lbs. we even weighted ultegra level domane and it was still 3lbs heavier and cost way way more. i am trying to stay in $2500 range and i am wandering if i am worrying about the weight too much. but this domane sl4 that is in my price range weighs almost as much as my mtb hardtail.
> i am wandering if i would be better off with emonda. i live in colorado front range, i do a lot of climbing, also quite a bit of longer rides with elevation. while most of the roads are not that bad, i often end up riding pretty nasty roads. also, i do have a rival group that i could transfer to domane (with exception of brakes and levers) if i go that route to make it a bit lighter. any input appreciated


Hey there, I rode a 2018-2019 Domane SL5 for about a year and live in Colorado, frequently riding in the Westmister, Louisville, and Boulder areas. There’s definitely a trade off there, but I can comfortably say I never really felt like my 105 equipped Domane ever held me back. Moreover, the Isospeed and wider tire clearance was a joy to have and part of what pushed me in the direction of the mountain biking and gravel riding I do now. 

All of that being said, I think in Colorado you need to be honest about what kind of riding you do most. If you are climbing the likes of Flagstaff and the stuff you see on the Colorado episodes of Col Collective a few days a week, I would lean towards the Emonda, which is also a nice bike. If you are dipping your toes in gravel and mixed terrain riding like I was and have no idea what kind of road you might end up on during any given ride, the Domane is a wonderful choice. Don’t let the scale fool you, it’s a pretty race oriented rig. It was designed to be used by pros in Paris Roubaix. If you put power down, it will respond. If elite climbing and chasing KOMs is your thing though, the Emonda is probably a better tool for that particular job. Both are nice bikes, it just comes down to your cycling goals in my opinion.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

hi, thanks for input. for me, road biking is seasonal thing, i primarily do mountain biking and road bike in winter months. i have no desire to do gravel rides. Lookout mountain is my go to ride during week, weekends i add up to it for more of an endurance ride. i dont like bike paths or flat riding for that matter and do it very rarely.
i dont chase koms, though i like o get better and faster. 
i am over 40 now and my current road bike beats me pretty bad and would like to have disc brakes, thats the main reason i am looking for new bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

brankulo said:


> hi, thanks for input. for me, road biking is seasonal thing, i primarily do mountain biking and road bike in winter months. i have no desire to do gravel rides. Lookout mountain is my go to ride during week, weekends i add up to it for more of an endurance ride. i dont like bike paths or flat riding for that matter and do it very rarely.
> i dont chase koms, though i like o get better and faster.
> i am over 40 now and my current road bike beats me pretty bad and would like to have disc brakes, thats the main reason i am looking for new bike.


You sound like more of an Emonda guy to me to be honest. Maybe test ride them back to back if you can? Otherwise, the Emonda sounds like it is right up your alley. There’s nothing wrong with that bike. Cycling Tips seems to provide the best/most honest bike reviews and they liked it. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/05/trek-2018-emonda-sl-6-disc-review/

Here’s a review for the Domane too:

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/10/spe...omane-slr-clash-of-the-endurance-bike-titans/

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bikes/road-bikes/trek-domane-sl-5-review/

The 2020 Domane is supposed to be more aerodynamic and a little more race oriented than previous models. That may be worth checking out as well if you haven’t already. Kind of a best of both worlds thing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Neither of these bikes are super lightweight at the $2300 price point to be honest though. Canyon bikes are probably the best in that category and also provide loads of comfort. You can obviously always lighten a bike some with wheel and component choices as well. Wishing you the best. Update us on what you decide to do.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Neither of these bikes are super lightweight at the $2300 price point to be honest though. Canyon bikes are probably the best in that category and also provide loads of comfort. You can obviously always lighten a bike some with wheel and component choices as well. Wishing you the best. Update us on what you decide to do.


2019 emonda that the shop has was 16.1lbs, for $2,350, i think thats pretty decent weight ,compared to domane i was looking at that was as almost 22lbs. my current bike is 17.5lbs with rival group. i was looking at canyon as well and it is the best deal i can find but i would have to blind buy. i guess it would be ok as i did the same with my current bike. also looking at giant defy. thanks for all the imput.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

brankulo said:


> 2019 emonda that the shop has was 16.1lbs, for $2,350, i think thats pretty decent weight ,compared to domane i was looking at that was as almost 22lbs. my current bike is 17.5lbs with rival group. i was looking at canyon as well and it is the best deal i can find but i would have to blind buy. i guess it would be ok as i did the same with my current bike. also looking at giant defy. thanks for all the imput.


I am amazed the $2300 Trek came in at that weight to be honest. I thought only the SLRs got that light. If you saw it with your own eyes, you might want to jump on that. The Canyon Ultimates are definitely in that weight range and a great value. I haven’t heard anyone that has bought one be disappointed yet. There’s definitely more risk there though. There are plenty of consumer reviews on YouTube and elsewhere if that helps at all. I think the Ultimate and the Endurace ride smoother than the Emonda as well. People rave about how comfortable they are if I am recalling correctly. I think the Endurace is surprisingly light for an endurance bike with wider tire clearance too, but I can’t remember a lot of what people that own them have to say beyond that. A friend of a friend owns one and rides all over Colorado and reportedly thought highly of his Endurace when he first bought it. The group he rides with climb quite a bit as well.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

brankulo said:


> 2019 emonda that the shop has was 16.1lbs, for $2,350, i think thats pretty decent weight ,compared to domane i was looking at that was as almost 22lbs. my current bike is 17.5lbs with rival group. i was looking at canyon as well and it is the best deal i can find but i would have to blind buy. i guess it would be ok as i did the same with my current bike. also looking at giant defy. thanks for all the imput.


As long as you are at it maybe consider Cannondale Evo. It rides very comfortable for a race bike and climbs really well too. It is pretty easy to find a test ride and some Trek shops have them.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

brankulo said:


> 2019 emonda that the shop has was 16.1lbs, for $2,350, i think thats pretty decent weight ,compared to domane i was looking at that was as almost 22lbs. my current bike is 17.5lbs with rival group. i was looking at canyon as well and it is the best deal i can find but i would have to blind buy. i guess it would be ok as i did the same with my current bike. also looking at giant defy. thanks for all the imput.


Totaly different bikes but the Domane shouldn't weigh anywhere near that with a comparable groupset to the Emonda unless you were looking at the AL series Aluminum model Domane, mine is around 18lbs.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Just bought an Émonda SL6 Pro Disc after riding both it and the Domane SL6. I am 65, 5’11”, 175#, had double knee replacement, so please take what I say with a grain of salt! I live in North Texas, few hills, generally fair to good roads. I actually went in to buy the new Domane, but chose to ride it, the Émonda, a Roubaix, and a Tarmac. The Émonda is lighter, really about 3 pounds: 17.5 versus 20.3, but more importantly it just felt better to me. I am positive the Domane is a great bike! The Émonda just felt better overall. Why, I am not sure, but that is why it is so important to ride them. Am I going to make 1,000 feet ascents and descents, nope! Realistically, I need a new bike like I need another new knee, but, I bought the Émonda!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Bob Wade said:


> Just bought an Émonda SL6 Pro Disc after riding both it and the Domane SL6. I am 65, 5’11”, 175#, had double knee replacement, so please take what I say with a grain of salt! I live in North Texas, few hills, generally fair to good roads. I actually went in to buy the new Domane, but chose to ride it, the Émonda, a Roubaix, and a Tarmac. The Émonda is lighter, really about 3 pounds: 17.5 versus 20.3, but more importantly it just felt better to me. I am positive the Domane is a great bike! The Émonda just felt better overall. Why, I am not sure, but that is why it is so important to ride them. Am I going to make 1,000 feet ascents and descents, nope! Realistically, I need a new bike like I need another new knee, but, I bought the Émonda!


It may be that you prefer the more aggressive rider position of the Emonda vs. the more upright position of the Domane.

Not sure why the Domane frame is 3lbs. more unless that IsoSpeed in the front and rear adds weight.


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

Im just the opposite rode both and went with the domane, be for a few different reasons, one of which I just like it better. Who cares, as long as you like it, that is all that matters. Now go ride.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Srode said:


> Totaly different bikes but the Domane shouldn't weigh anywhere near that with a comparable groupset to the Emonda unless you were looking at the AL series Aluminum model Domane, mine is around 18lbs.


My size 52cm 105 equipped SL5 was around 18-19lbs as well.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

my god! i didn't realize how much of a porker these mid level disc bikes are!!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> my god! i didn't realize how much of a porker these mid level disc bikes are!!


Disc brakes add weight, but not that much. I'm thinking the extra weight is from the IsoSpeed couplers.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Let’s not get beside ourselves. Even before discs, mid level carbon endurance bikes (without Isospeed) we’re coming in at 17+ pounds in many cases. In fact, I think a number of the old SL3 Specialized Roubaixs were 18+ pounds before disc brakes. Even a “light” pre disc brake endurance bike was nearly 17lbs or more in a lot of cases (see the link below). So, some of this weight stuff is in our heads. All things considered, I really can’t even feel the difference to be honest. My guess is most people won’t if the right balance of stiffness and comfort is present. As stated above, the extra weight might 
matter more for a serious climber though. 

https://bikerumor.com/2012/04/17/20...-endurance-road-bike-eyes-on-weights-details/


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Let’s not get beside ourselves. Even before discs, mid level carbon endurance bikes (without Isospeed) we’re coming in at 17+ pounds in many cases. In fact, I think a number of the old SL3 Specialized Roubaixs were 18+ pounds before disc brakes. Even a “light” pre disc brake endurance bike was nearly 17lbs or more in a lot of cases (see the link below). So, some of this weight stuff is in our heads. All things considered, I really can’t even feel the difference to be honest. My guess is most people won’t if the right balance of stiffness and comfort is present. As stated above, the extra weight might
> matter more for a serious climber though.
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/2012/04/17/20...-endurance-road-bike-eyes-on-weights-details/


The weight difference of a full water bottle won't make anywhere near as much difference as the weight gain on the engine from the holidays. :idea:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> The weight difference of a full water bottle won't make anywhere near as much difference as the weight gain on the engine from the holidays. :idea:


Absolutely man, going through the “man, my kits must have shrunk game!”


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

There's only few criteria that would allow me to pick an Emonda over a Domane:



I'm young and my body can deal with a harsher ride
I live in a climate where the roads aren't destroyed by freeze/thaw, radically contributing to a harsh ride
I live in a mountainous region where climbing is everything and hence weight is everything

I qualify for none of the above, so I ride a Domane despite the weight penalty. I do ride a lot of hills, but not mountains.

When I was a young whippersnapper, I much preferred rock-solid bikes with rock-solid tires. If I couldn't feel it when I rode over an ant, the bike didn't "feel fast" to me and I didn't like it. Now in my mid 40's, I'm tired of the abuse of a harsh road bike am thankful that bike manufacturers have started making road bikes that absorb much of the harshness of the road (or gravel). It probably won't be long now before I'm riding a bike with springs under the seat with a bell and a woven basket on the handlebars :blush2:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Let’s not get beside ourselves. Even before discs, mid level carbon endurance bikes (without Isospeed) we’re coming in at 17+ pounds in many cases. In fact, I think a number of the old SL3 Specialized Roubaixs were 18+ pounds before disc brakes. Even a “light” pre disc brake endurance bike was nearly 17lbs or more in a lot of cases (see the link below). So, some of this weight stuff is in our heads. All things considered, I really can’t even feel the difference to be honest. My guess is most people won’t if the right balance of stiffness and comfort is present. As stated above, the extra weight might
> matter more for a serious climber though.
> Rr
> https://bikerumor.com/2012/04/17/20...-endurance-road-bike-eyes-on-weights-details/


Well said! My Scott Foil is 17lbs as ridden with pedals etc. a lot of the excess weight is my Mavic Cosmic Wheels, which double as boat anchors. I’m always “about” to upgrade wheels but I’m reminded of the god awful things I’ve done to those Mavic’s and they have not even complained one bit. So, in terms of the weight difference, where I notice the biggest impact is on accelerations. You can really feel a few pounds when you jump to go faster. Long climbs add up, like you said, especially for you in Co, by me we have short sleep stuff. Also, to add C’dale to the discussion, they offer excellent weight to price specs on their line. I love the Evo and one may be next. I prefer a very aggressive riding position and ride with decent aero profile. I figure, if you can, why wouldn’t you? I have a riding friend with a Madone and I really like it...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> There's only few criteria that would allow me to pick an Emonda over a Domane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! You're a young puppy! I have more than 10 years on you. But I agree with you that as I age, I'm more averse to a rough feeling bike. Hence I put the widest tires that will fit on my road bike which are 700c x 28 so I can use less pressure. You would be amazed how much that makes a difference. It's even better if you pick a relatively supple tire, although that's a compromise with puncture resistance.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Ha! You're a young puppy! I have more than 10 years on you.


I forgot to mention I have a 46 year old body with an 86 year old butt due to riding 700x21 and 700x23c tires for so long. It's a little known fact that for every year you ride a 700x21c tire, your butt ages 3x faster than the rest of your body.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Well said! My Scott Foil is 17lbs as ridden with pedals etc. a lot of the excess weight is my Mavic Cosmic Wheels, which double as boat anchors. I’m always “about” to upgrade wheels but I’m reminded of the god awful things I’ve done to those Mavic’s and they have not even complained one bit. So, in terms of the weight difference, where I notice the biggest impact is on accelerations. You can really feel a few pounds when you jump to go faster. Long climbs add up, like you said, especially for you in Co, by me we have short sleep stuff. Also, to add C’dale to the discussion, they offer excellent weight to price specs on their line. I love the Evo and one may be next. I prefer a very aggressive riding position and ride with decent aero profile. I figure, if you can, why wouldn’t you? I have a riding friend with a Madone and I really like it...


:thumbsup: Cannondale’s can definitely be great climbing weapons.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I forgot to mention I have a 46 year old body with an 86 year old butt due to riding 700x21 and 700x23c tires for so long. It's a little known fact that for every year you ride a 700x21c tire, your butt ages 3x faster than the rest of your body.


LOL! As long as your package isn't going numb, you should be thankful. A sore butt is the least of your worries. At age 46, it's certain that you already have mildly arthritic joints, but can't feel it yet. At age 58, I'm just happy I don't have some of the ailments most friends my age have.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> :thumbsup: Cannondale’s can definitely be great climbing weapons.


The best climbing weapon is an engine in good shape. Remember bikes don't win races, riders do.


----------

